# circuit breaker



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Can anyone help? It looks like there should be a circuit breaker that the wires from the convertible top, the power seat and the power windows are connected to and or a junction block. I am hoping someone can tell me where the breaker should be? I have a 65 convertible. Pictures would be helpfully thanks!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't know about the power seat or windows, but the power top has no relay. It is powered directly from the switch, which is powered by the positive battery cable. This is a special, convertible-only cable with a separate wire for the top. I would recommend a wiring diagram for the car if you are doing much work on it.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

1965 GTO's with power tops, power windows, and or power seat came with a special red battery cable that has an additional tangent black wire (1st pic).

Following the black tangent wire takes you to the circuit breaker which resets itself, mounted on the driver's side firewall behind and below the hood hinge (2nd pic)

The breaker itself (3rd and 4th pic)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Well there it is, folks! From the original source, and in detail. I had NO idea the oem cables were red. I have never seen one or, if I did, I don't _remember_ it. Thanks, Roger T!!


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey, thanks a lot the pictures are a great help. I was wondering where the wire from the positive cable went. I really am grateful for the help!!!!!!


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

If you did not have these options then your positive battery cable was black.


----------

